

Nick Cave's letter to MTV - wyclif
http://kottke.org/11/08/nick-caves-letter-to-mtv

======
gjenkin
By attempting to reject the importance of the awards, he was also
acknowledging their importance. This was a calculated declaration of being
"too cool" for the MTV awards aimed at extending his brand and identity. If he
truly was against award-giving and the competition surrounding such, he would
have ignored the nomination and simply failed to show up. Why even waste time
on a response?

------
wyclif
"I am in competition with no-one." The voice of all true art.

